# Norwegian: hvede[snelgren]



## astri

Utdrag fra et brev:

_Hvede[snelgren] og andet seer udmærkket godt ut siges der._

Det er vanskelig å lese håndskriften, men jeg tror det står "hvedesnelgren." I så fall, hva betyr det da? The wheat crop? (Det kan hende at jeg har lest feil, kanskje noen kan hjelpe meg til å gjette hva det står der.)


----------



## raumar

Kan det være "hvedeavlingen" (the wheat crop) eller "hvedeageren" (the wheat field)?


----------



## astri

raumar said:


> Kan det være "hvedeavlingen" (the wheat crop) eller "hvedeageren" (the wheat field)?


Det må være noe slikt, men det ser ut til å være enten "HvedesnAgren" eller "HvedensAgren."


----------



## raumar

Hvis det er en stor forbokstav inne i ordet, så må det nok være en bindestrek foran den store bokstaven. Kanskje "Hvede-Agren"?


----------



## bicontinental

Hi astri,

I was just wondering if there would be any way for you to post photos with close-ups of the sentences/words that you're referring to in your posts?

Bic.


----------



## astri

bicontinental said:


> Hi astri,
> 
> I was just wondering if there would be any way for you to post photos with close-ups of the sentences/words that you're referring to in your posts?
> 
> Bic.


That has crossed my mind but I'm not sure if I can upload images here.


----------



## astri

Her er hele setningen:
_
Hvede-Agren og andet seer udmærkket godt ut siges der_

Hva betyr siges_ der? _It is said?


----------



## basslop

astri said:


> Her er hele setningen:
> _
> Hvede-Agren og andet seer udmærkket godt ut siges der_
> 
> Hva betyr siges_ der? _It is said?



You are correct.


----------



## bicontinental

siges der is passive..impersonal, _it is said, ( also ~ they say)_
Bic.


----------



## astri

bicontinental said:


> siges der is passive..impersonal, _it is said, ( also ~ they say)_
> Bic.


Takk skal du ha!


----------

